# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Core >  استفاده از MD.BootstrapPersianDateTimePicker در bootstrap 4

## lightak

با سلام
دوستان لطفا کمک کنید 
قبلا از MD.BootstrapPersianDateTimePicker در bootstrap 3 به راحتی استفاده میکردم ولی با bootstrap4 کار نمیکنه ؟ راه حل چیه؟

----------


## davidrobert

من انجام دادم این تاپیکش
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread....B1-Razor-Pages

----------

